# Problemas con preamplificador a válvulas



## odi40 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola. He construido un preamplificador de audio a válvulas con una  válvula 6J6 basandome en el esquema que hay en esta web:  http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_6/chpt_5/19.html El esquema estaba  pensado inicialmente para usar una válvula 12AX7 y una bobina de  automovil como transformador de impedancia, pero adapté e hice unas  pequeñas modificaciones al circuito para que utilizase un transformador  de impedancia (Utilizé un transformador de 230V-6V 0,3A) y que fuese  compatible con la 6J6, como condensador de filtro utilizé un condensador  electrolítico de 330 uF 200V sacado de una fuente de alimentación de PC  y utilizo 2 transformadores conectados entre sí para sacar primero los  6V de alimentación de filamento y luego 230V para las placas (Utilizé 2  transformadores 230V-6V 1A) y como condensador para entrada de audio uno  de 100nF/600V. El problema es que después de terminarlo y encenderlo, después de esperar 30 segundos para que se caliente el filamento de la válvula,  se empieza a escuchar un zumbido en el altavoz pero al meter sonido por  la entrada de sonido no se amplifica nada y solo se escucha el zumbido  en el altavoz. ¿Será que he modificado el circuito mal o que lo he  construido mal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

¿ Que valor tienes en *+B* ?


----------



## HADES (Jun 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que valor tienes en *+B* ?



Si seria bueno que digas eso! ademas creo que deberia ser 6V! pero igual


----------



## odi40 (Jun 14, 2010)

En el +B tengo 170V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

Tal vez la adaptación de impedancias con ese transformador no sea correcta y provoque excesivo consumo --> zumbido.
Mide con un multímetro la corriente de +B al transformador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2010)

mira la foto ,alguna ves arme algo parecido y con un trafo de dicroica solucione el problema 
espero te sirva 
saludos
pd:
pero es un amplificador no un preamplificador eso
vusca en el foro que ay buenos pre con valvulas


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 14, 2010)

El zumbido te lo hace porque los transformadores estan saturados... intenta conectar el puente de didodos directamente a la corriente. Debes tener en teoria 325V. Entonces estas teniendo una perdida de la mitad de voltaje, ni hablar de la potencia. El sumbido debe de ser por la saturacion de los transoformadores de linea. 
Otra cosa, ese capacitor de 200V te va a explotar de lo lindo, por favor sacale un video.
A menos que no quieres que explote, entonces usa un transformador de 2:1, para que tengas un voltaje de 169V y asi el capacitor sera suficiente. El 12AX7 puede trabajar bien desde los 100V. Ya despues de ahi, te comentare problemas adicionales que saldran.


----------



## odi40 (Jun 15, 2010)

Una duda: Segun la hoja de datos de la 6J6 el voltaje máximo que admite son 300V, ¿no le pasará nada si se le da 325V? y ¿sería bueno aumentar el valor del condensador de filtro?


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 15, 2010)

Mejor baja el voltaje. Eres novato y es facil meter las cuatro en estos menesteres de la polarizacion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2010)

odi40 dijo:


> Una duda: Segun la hoja de datos de la 6J6 el voltaje máximo que admite son 300V, ¿no le pasará nada si se le da 325V? y ¿sería bueno aumentar el valor del condensador de filtro?



¿ Hiciste lo que te sugerí ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal vez la adaptación de impedancias con ese transformador no sea correcta y provoque excesivo consumo --> zumbido.
> *Mide con un multímetro la corriente de +B al transformador.*


----------



## odi40 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cuando medí el +B me estaba dando valores muy bajos (El multimetro en una escala de 200V DC me mostraba 017 y cada rato iba bajando un poco) y ahora de repente no se escucha el zumbido en el altavoz pero tampoco amplifica nada y la válvula esta brillando más de lo normal...


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 16, 2010)

para que serviria este amplificador??  o.o


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

Para amplificar audio con Valvulas y es que no es lo mismo oir con semiconductores actuales a escuchar con armonicos de las Valvulas de antes!

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## odi40 (Jun 22, 2010)

Si cambio el transformador de 230V/6V por uno de 230V/9V ¿Será mejor o peor?


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 22, 2010)

No! volaras el filamento... Ya te di la solucion... si quieres experimentar otras cosas, terminaras llegando a lo que te dije


----------



## odi40 (Jun 22, 2010)

Me se olvido decir que era cambiar el transformador de impedancia, si hago eso ¿Funcionará mejor o peor?


----------



## HADES (Jun 22, 2010)

odi40 dijo:


> Me se olvido decir que era cambiar el transformador de impedancia, si hago eso ¿Funcionará mejor o peor?



Hace lo que te menciono fogonazo y antiworldx chequea sus respuestas! salu2!

HADES


----------



## odi40 (Jun 27, 2010)

Gracias, al final he conseguido que funcione, el unico problema era que estaba soldando mal los conectores del jack de audio y por eso no amplificaba nada. Ya amplifica pero amplifica con un sonido muy bajo, ¿Si añado una resistencia variable de 100k en vez de una fija a la resistencia que esta detras del condensador de 100 nF se podrá regular el nivel de sonido o es que la válvula entrega esa potencia de sonido?


----------



## eduardo0701 (Ago 20, 2010)

señores que tal?
amigo fogonazo, quisiera hacerte una pregunta puesto que veo que eres un experto en el tema.
puedo reemplazar una valvula 12ax7 o ecc83, por un transistor?
y si es asi, por que transistor?
lo que pasa es que me estoy diseñando una distorsion, y me he basado en algunos esquemas que he visto por ahi, pero quiero saber si puedo cambiar estas valvulas por un transistor, pues estoy probando hasta ahora y no quiero perder dinero.
muchas gracias  una saludo


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2010)

jejejejejejejejejeje... fogonazo... te toca!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2010)

eduardo0701 dijo:


> señores que tal?
> amigo fogonazo, quisiera hacerte una pregunta puesto que veo que eres un experto en el tema.
> puedo reemplazar una valvula 12ax7 o ecc83, por un transistor?
> y si es asi, por que transistor?
> ...


Me parece de mala educación referir una consulta a un solo participante del Foro, ya que descalifica la posible y muy probable correcta opinión de otros participantes del Foro, además de que te pierdes la posibilidad de que "otro" participante te conteste si es que yo no veo el mensaje.


La 12AX7 es un *doble triodo*, en todo caso se podría reemplazar por *2 FET´s*


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2010)

El problema fogonazo, que por ser una pregunta tan vieja, ya se ha contestado y demostrado, es que no es posible... pero como bien dijiste, la pregunta era pa ti... jejejeje


----------



## estebanratto (Ago 29, 2010)

para mi la valvula no tiene bias de grilla , armen este que anda bien y tira 250 watt reales todo con valvulas de tv viejas cualquier cosa chiflen, esta andando en mi casa hace 6 años

y si quieren un buen pre con una gannancia brutal armen la primera 6bz6 del diagrama y nada mas para mas datos los manuales rca como el rc26 tienen tablas de etapas acopladas a resistencias 
esa valvula asi como esta tiene una salida de 20 volt pp con la salida de audio de la pc a medio acelerador!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2010)

estebanratto dijo:


> ..... armen este que anda bien y tira *250 watt* reales todo con valvulas de tv viejas cualquier cosa chiflen, .....



*250W* con solo 2 6DQ6  

¿ No será mucho ?


----------



## Dano (Ago 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *250W* con solo 2 6DQ6
> 
> ¿ No será mucho ?



La 6dq6 con 60W pide clemencia...


----------



## estebanratto (Ago 29, 2010)

nop, en realidad esta dentro de los valores, de hecho hace 4 años o 6 que anda... 
la 6dq6 es una valvula que fue creada para conmutacion,  tiene una corriente media de catodo de 500 ma... a 700 volt calculen... el tema es que disipa la placa 30w continuos o sea que en una prueba de dos tonos se pone roja la placa, pero el audio no es de dos tonos tiene muchos asi que lo que se logra es que si tenes un golpe de bajos que necesita mucha potencia el ampli los da bien y entre patada y patada le da tiempo a enfriar... metiendo el osciloscopio en la salida comprueba facil de echo en el tele b/n trabaja con una salida total de 120 watt, que es lo que consume el tubo y alguna que otra porqueria alimentada del trafo salida horizontal y hay una solita... y si le dan palo se pone coloradas las placas calienta como una estufa pero no se quema nada, la fuente de alta es un doblador sobre los 220 pa que no le falte corriente....

el unico detalle es que la fuente de pantalla de las valvulas de salida debe ser estable, yo tengo un trafo que da 150 volt, que despues del diodo llega cerca de 180 o190 y no se mueve, esta tension es critica y nunca puede pasar de 200 volt por que se destruye la valvula fijense que hay radioaficionados con transmisores de 1000 watt con 12 de estas valvulas en paralelo andando hace años... y la salida de un transmisor es continua....

delen palo a un tubito de estos (6dq6) y se van a quedar enamorados de lo que es capaz de hacer

aparte en el diseño use todo lo que hay en dos teles blanco y negro, 2 6dq6 el pre push pull con una 6cg7 que es la misma que esta como oscilador horizontal otra 6cg7 como inversor de fase  y una 6bz6 que esta en la fi un trafo de una tele pa la alimentacion(queda medio corto) y el otro de salida ( lasplacas a la alta, el bobinado de 6v y el de5 en serie pal parlante) y el de 220 no se usa

armen sin miedo que todo lo que tenia que explotar ya me exploto a mi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 29, 2010)

Yo uso 2 del 21HB5, con corriente de 800mA en placa y 180V y ni de chiste tira 200W. 60W rms y creo que alcanzo a exagerar.
Recuerda que en la transferencia del transformador de salida hay perdidas.


----------



## estebanratto (Ago 29, 2010)

lean bien, *750 volt de alimentacion de placa* 500 ma de corriente de catodo, en realidad se pasa un poco de 500 ma a veces al mango y la tension de placa baja a 700 v al mango *POR* que arruga un poco el doblador 
la tension de pantalla, pata 4 no puede exeder los 200 volt, por que a ese regimen de trabajo estalla la valvula 
si tenes mas del 5 % de perdida en el trafo de salida es por que no sirve el trafo
bueno la 21hb5 es muy similar a la 6dq6b si no tira mas de 60w es por que:
1 necesita 55 volt en cada grilla o sea que el exitador tiene que tener 110 volt de salida pp para clase b
 y una potencia considerable para llevarse puestas las grillas cuando comienzan a conducir

2 la tensión de placa puede ser hasta 770 volt, con 750 tiene que andar bien en esa potencia (250w)
3 el trafo tiene que tener una z de : 700 volt /0.5 ampere = 1400ohm o sea que 2800 ohm de placa a placa en el primario
4 ajustar la polarizacion para que en reposo sea 50 ma la corriente de placa ( clase b rabiosa)
fijense que uso una 6cg7, doble triodo en push pull para excitar las salidas, la unica forma de conseguir potencia para mover las grillas, seria mas lindo poner otra 6cg7 como seguidor catodico para que sea mas estable a plena potencia, pero con esa  sola anduvo 
la rca usa en sus diseños dos 6cb6 (pentodo) en la misma configuracion
otra el inversor de fase, suele volver loco a mas de uno, yo uso el de ucoa, el de realimentacion, fijense una de las 6cg7 esta realimentada al 100%, la que esta en la parte de abajo del inversor o sea ganancia 0 y invierte y nada mas
la otra configuración que funciona es la skoyoc (creo se escribe asi) que es un amplificador diferencial con 4 triodos ( funciona como un 741) todo lo demas en inversores no anda o no me anduvo y para mi el peor de todos es el que tiene la carga dividida en el catodo y la placa, que a la rca le encanta pero en el osciloscopio se ve que es una porquería atómica, jamas lo pude hacer andar en fase y simétrico
otro que anda mas o menos es el que tiene una grilla a masa y alimenta *POR* cátodo, que lo usa audinac pero    
a mi no me termina de convencer....
dale palo a las 21hb5 y vas a ver como los conos de los parlantes salen despedidos y arruinan tu sillon
y no tengan miedo a las altas tensiones de placa, las valvulas fueron creadas para eso

y 180 volt en placa para semejante valvula es muy poca tension, yo diria a simple vista que esta saliendo con unos 55 watt con las perdidas normales de un push pull clase b
dale tension de placa a la valvulita que para mi tiene hambre y ojo con la tension de pantalla por que esas valvulas ( salida horizontal) si te vas de tema se vuelan y no te da tiempo a nada, jamas pases de 200 volt y fuente aparte, podes usar la fuente de placa para las pantallas y hacer otra enserio para la placa que de 750 volt y por lo menos 400w


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 29, 2010)

Yo tengo mis dudas de usar 700V. Pero si tengo en mente otro diseño con 500V. El problema es diseñar la fuente que soporte esa potencia con ese voltaje.

Todo lo que dices es correcto. Solo que a mi en lo personal 700V tiene que ser un diseño sumamente cuidadoso porque un error o un fallo por desgaste puede ocacionar un verdadero espectaculo. Digamos que por seguridad.


----------



## estebanratto (Ago 30, 2010)

mira no le tengas miedo, el fogonazo de 500 o 700 es lo mismo mientras la fuente de bias de grilla sea estable no hay problema, la mia es un diodo 1n4007 con una r y dos condensadores en pi con eso anda
el tema es la pantalla, en esas valvulas esta muy cerca del catodo o sea que influye mucho la tension
y con respecto a la fuente un trfo que de 250 volt que a la salida le pones un doblador con 2 cap de 470ufx400 de esos que vienen en las fuentes de tele color te alcanza te va a dar 250*1.41 = 352 *2= 705 volt en vacio, que se baja a unos 650 al mango  y los capacitores con un doblador de onda completa son menores que el voltaje de salida, trabajan en serie cualquier cosa subo el esquemita del doblador

ahi va el circuito del doblador de onda completa, una pabada!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 6, 2011)

Una duda. 750 volts con 50 mA de corriente son 37.5 watts, con lo que ya se está excediendo la disipación de placa (18 watts c/u). Y esto sin señal. La verdad no me cierra para nada.


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2011)

A mí tampoco...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

Mi transmisor de AM está hecho con 4 6DQ6, y lo alimento con 800 volts (el consumo llega a 0.6 amperes), pero hay un detalle, la salida es clase C, y es con portadora controlada (la tensión de la pantalla se va a casi 0 volts cuando no se modula). Igual y con todo esto, no podía modular por mucho tiempo ya que las placas se empezaban a colorear 
El transmisor con el modulador:





La fuente:





PD: un amplificador clase B teóricamente puede llegar a un rendimiento del 78% (*Π*/4) aproximadamente, lo cual nos dice que, si a la salida hay 250 watts, el dispositivo amplificador está disipando unos 54 watts, eso si el rendimiento llegara al teórico, cosa en realidad bastante lejana a la realidad.


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2011)

Estimado tiguer... uste es un maestro... con los pelos en la mano, asi debe ser... Por cierto, excelente dispositivo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

Gracias por el cumplido 
Una duda, estuve mirando tu amplificador valvular, muy lindo por cierto, pero el pote o preset que tiene en el cátodo de el primer triodo, es para la realimentación o una entrada de baja impedancia?.

PD: en realidad mi primer transmisor ahora que recuerdo, era un engendro con una 6L6 a la salida y muy mal construido por cierto, había que tener el chasis fuera de la mesa ya que el variable estaba colgando  pero igual funcionaba.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2011)

*+*







*=*       ​


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Fogonazo! que le insinuas a tu felino amigo? los acaba de rescatar hace poco del olvido, tendra que trabajar un pooco para dejarlo en condiciones.... pero el felino corre con ventajas a la hora de raquetear, tiene buenas uñas!!!


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2011)

No entiendo bien a cual ampli te refieres... y a cual presset... si me lo indicas mas claro, seria muy didactico para mi dislexia.. XD


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 7, 2011)

Bueno che!!!!!!!!!!!! que un poquito de tierrita siempre sirve para mejorar el aspecto "retro" (qué término idiota que han acuñado, no me gusta para nada). Además, no le gusta bañarse 
Igual me gustaría ver si vos, soberano incinerador, tenés tooooooodo limpito y sin tierrita 

No hay que trabajar mucho para hacerlo funcionar, salvo la antena, es solo cuestión de enchufarlo 

Disculpas anti, el post es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-amp-equalizador-graficador-30725/index2.html
Igual voy a dejar la pregunta ahí por si alguien tiene la misma duda.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Pero no te enojes................ jejejee eso pasa por ausentarte y no hacer una visita a las profundidades....haz la antena y echalo a rodar..... este dido a andar, asi que era con este que torturabas a los inocentes tubos eh?


----------



## antiworldx (May 7, 2011)

Si no tiene cables de fuera, tierra y algun control colgando de los cables, entonces no es un invento digno de decirse "casero"...


----------



## snipero (Oct 19, 2017)

Hola fogonazo disculpa que te acose tanto solo queria preguntarte lo siguiente. Crees que con esta fuente me alcanse para alimentar dos valvulas 12Ax7, ya que me saldria mas pratico que usar transformadores convencionales. Adjunto diagrama de la fuente


----------



## pandacba (Oct 22, 2017)

Que sentido tiene sacar 260V a partir de 15-17V???


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2017)

snipero dijo:


> Hola fogonazo disculpa que te acose tanto solo queria preguntarte lo siguiente. Crees que con esta fuente me alcanse para alimentar dos valvulas 12Ax7, ya que me saldria mas pratico que usar transformadores convencionales. Adjunto diagrama de la fuente


Supongo que si.

En algún sitio publiqué un esquema de cudruplicador de tensión como para la alimentación de un previo valvuloso a partir de un transformador de 12 Vca de unos 500mA-


*Edit:*
Esa fuente y otras alternativas se trataron  aqui:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f49/preamplificador-valvular-hi-end-131546/

*
Edit II*
Aquí lo encontré 

Ver el archivo adjunto 81406​
*Edit III*

Ver el archivo adjunto 160918​


----------

